# I am not Charlie - screw them



## Indofred (Jan 14, 2015)

All this shit about not giving in the Muslims and defending free speech, but they folded to the Jews, sacking the cartoonist.
Fuck the silly bastards.


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 14, 2015)

Je ne suis pas Charlie; it is a dirty little lefty rag full of shit. But Voltaire said it best!! And Sine is full of shit as well!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 14, 2015)

Sinet libeled a Frenchman. It was stupid...in keeping with the shit of a rag it is. But you do recall Voltaire? 

Greg


----------



## FA_Q2 (Jan 14, 2015)

How many of the cartoonists have the Jews executed over the cartoons?

Yup, moral equivalency fail.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 14, 2015)

I do find it amazing that all these Christian Conservatives who normally would have no use for a magazine like Charlie Hebdo or Frenchmen in general are suddenly all saying "Je Suis Charlie".  

I can't get worked up about these guys because they went out of their way to insult 1.2 billion people, and then wondered why a few of them thought they'd be a good target. 

It would be like if a bunch of radical feminists attacked Hustler magazine, would we see Christian Conservatives say "Je Suis Beaver Hunt"?


----------



## Indofred (Jan 14, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> Sinet libeled a Frenchman



But was going to be charged with racial hatred against Jews.
Perhaps you'd like to explain that, and explain how Charlie is all for free speech, but folds to a couple of Jews and a daft Frog.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Indofred (Jan 14, 2015)

FA_Q2 said:


> How many of the cartoonists have the Jews executed over the cartoons?
> 
> Yup, moral equivalency fail.



The Jewish defence league threatened him with death, but I suppose they were too scared to actually try.


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 14, 2015)

Indofred said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sinet libeled a Frenchman
> ...




Why on earth would I want to defend a shitty rag like Charlie?? ("rag" here is an idiom for a cheap and nasty newspaper). I would say that Charlie considered the cartoon might cost them money...even if only to defend themselves in court...and took the cowards way out and sacked the asshole. win win win for everyone except a dickhead Sinet.

But I do stress: I consider what Charlie has been doing to be garbage; but they have every right under Law to do so. Why not just get an Imam or two to sue them rather than those maggots shoot up a newspaper? That I do understand and reject it!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 14, 2015)

Indofred said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > How many of the cartoonists have the Jews executed over the cartoons?
> ...



Who? Are you sure it wasn't just some crackpot..possibly a lefty...shit-stirring??

Greg


----------



## Indofred (Jan 14, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...



Ah, it wasn't the Jews, it's a tin foil hat job.
Anything but admit Jews have idiots as well.


----------



## Indofred (Jan 14, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> but they have every right under Law to do so



Then you should explain why they folded under charges that were because they insulted Jews.
Freedom of speech - crap - you've all had your legs lifted, and buggered by a couple of Frenchmen.


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 14, 2015)

Freddy:

I found this...





> In 2008, Siné's article and cartoons in the magazine _Charlie Hebdo_ relating to Jean Sarkozy's marriage to Jessica Sebaoun-Darty, the Jewish heiress, touched off a controversy, after journalist Claude Askolovitch described them as anti-Semitic.[2] The magazine's editor, Philippe Val, ordered Siné to write a letter of apology or face termination. The cartoonist said he would rather "cut his own balls off," and was promptly fired. Both sides subsequently filed lawsuits, and in December 2010, Siné won a 40,000-euro court judgment against his former publisher for wrongful termination.[3]
> 
> Siné also reported a death threat posted on a site run by the Jewish Defense League. The text said "20 centimeters of stainless steel in the gut, that should teach the bastard to stop and think."[4]



Wouldn't surprise me, but seems most JDL folk tend to die untimely deaths rather than actually kill anyone.

JDL vice chairman s suicide continues chain of violent deaths The Times of Israel

I'll leave that group to the authorities, though Sinet did threaten self harm. (amusing actually)

Greg


----------



## NLT (Jan 14, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> I do find it amazing that all these Christian Conservatives who normally would have no use for a magazine like Charlie Hebdo or Frenchmen in general are suddenly all saying "Je Suis Charlie".
> 
> I can't get worked up about these guys because they went out of their way *to insult 1.2 billion people*, and then wondered why a few of them thought they'd be a good target.
> 
> It would be like if a bunch of radical feminists attacked Hustler magazine, would we see Christian Conservatives say "Je Suis Beaver Hunt"?


Poor Babies, these muslims. I do not see you complaining, when Christians or Jews are insulted. Hypocrite.


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 14, 2015)

Indofred said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



Don't be silly. A threat by an unspecified person is hardly reflective of a race. As I said, I'll leave the JDL to the authorities though I do note that the only murders mentioned were of JDL members murdered by Palestinian gunmen. No surprise there.


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 14, 2015)

Indofred said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > but they have every right under Law to do so
> ...



"insulted Jews"

Point of information. They libeled A Jew...who happened to duly sue the scum. Hit them in the hip pocket...GOOD!!!

Those Frenchmen (Charlie) were murdered. I do not support the Charlie shit, but it pales into insignificance to murdering 17 people. You don't like a paper don't buy it!! 

Greg


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 14, 2015)

NLT said:


> Poor Babies, these muslims. I do not see you complaining, when Christians or Jews are insulted. Hypocrite.



I don't complain when Muslims are insulted, either.  

I just don't sympathize when you complain about getting stung after you got done fucking the hornet's nest.


----------



## NLT (Jan 14, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Poor Babies, these muslims. I do not see you complaining, when Christians or Jews are insulted. Hypocrite.
> ...


Poor babies muzzies cant take a joke. Fuckem.


----------



## Roadrunner (Jan 14, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Poor Babies, these muslims. I do not see you complaining, when Christians or Jews are insulted. Hypocrite.
> ...


JB, you are living proof even a blind pig finds an acorn now and then.


----------



## Indofred (Jan 14, 2015)

NLT said:


> Poor babies muzzies cant take a joke. Fuckem.



Considering the death threats, it seems Jews are a bit unfunny as well.


----------



## 80zephyr (Jan 14, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Poor Babies, these muslims. I do not see you complaining, when Christians or Jews are insulted. Hypocrite.
> ...




And I'll just bet you are one of the lefties that scream that a woman should be able to wear anything she wants(or nothing at all), in public,  without fear of sexual assault?

That about right?

Mark


----------



## Lipush (Jan 14, 2015)

Indofred said:


> All this shit about not giving in the Muslims and defending free speech, but they folded to the Jews, sacking the cartoonist.
> Fuck the silly bastards.




Well, how many Rabbies went on a killing spree because of him rediculing Judaism?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 14, 2015)

I don't know if respect this publication or not.  I've not read it myself.  However, they certainly deserve some credit for continuing on with their publication in spite of the recent attack on their employees and for not letting the Muslims dictate to them using fear tactics.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jan 14, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...


That is my feeing on the matter.   I hate Hedbo, but I hate the slime who murdered them more.  It didnt


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jan 14, 2015)

80zephyr said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...


off topic, but why not?   If a guy can walk the streets nude, why can't a woman?   any person should be free to wander the streets without troubles.   Of course, that is _*should be.*_   Can is a different matter.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 14, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> I do find it amazing that all these Christian Conservatives who normally would have no use for a magazine like Charlie Hebdo or Frenchmen in general are suddenly all saying "Je Suis Charlie".
> 
> I can't get worked up about these guys because they went out of their way to insult 1.2 billion people, and then wondered why a few of them thought they'd be a good target.
> 
> It would be like if a bunch of radical feminists attacked Hustler magazine, would we see Christian Conservatives say "Je Suis Beaver Hunt"?



Why would feminists attack Hustler magazine? From what I understand, it is feminists who invented the concept of hustle.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Jan 15, 2015)

Indofred said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > How many of the cartoonists have the Jews executed over the cartoons?
> ...


And that challenges the fact that your moral equivalency was a complete failure how?

You are just supporting my point.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Jan 15, 2015)

80zephyr said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...


consistency and thought are not things joe is known for.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 15, 2015)

FA_Q2 said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Hey, guy, I ignored his comment because it was kind of stupid.  

A woman wearing something "provactive" is not asking to be raped.  She isn't insulting the rapist, who usually has his own issues. 

A magazine publishing racist cartoons shouldn't be whining when someone offended by those cartoons does soemthing about it.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 15, 2015)

Indofred said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > How many of the cartoonists have the Jews executed over the cartoons?
> ...



I need a link for that claim.  I do not believe you.  JDL is not a terrorist organization and does not promote terrorism.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 15, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I don't know if respect this publication or not.  I've not read it myself.  However, they certainly deserve some credit for continuing on with their publication in spite of the recent attack on their employees and for not letting the Muslims dictate to them using fear tactics.



I agree and it is that stand that is uniting the world to say - Je Suis CHARLE.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 15, 2015)

FA_Q2 said:


> How many of the cartoonists have the Jews executed over the cartoons?
> 
> Yup, moral equivalency fail.


That is the point - no one has the right to murder someone over a cartoon.  It's absolute insanity.  Moral insanity to be exact.  It is high time it was addressed and dealt with.


----------



## Indofred (Jan 16, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...



WRMEA Jewish Defense League Unleashes Campaign of Violence in America

Bomb Plot Charge Only Latest JDL Controversy - ABC News

Ex-JDL Activist Found Guilty in Bombing Death - Los Angeles Times

Two Jewish Defense League Leaders Arrested In LA Terror Bomb Plot

Plenty more.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 16, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



Thank you for the links, Fred. I'll read them.  In the meantime I hope you'll stop taking the I am Charlie thing so personally.  It's not a statement about hating Muslims but about being against terrorism that prevents free speech.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 16, 2015)

Let's see here -- a subhuman who devotes the entirety of its postings to hating on Jews whines about free speech.

 Typical Islamist filth.  Principles only work when the things want it to work and they don't when they don't.  

Grow the fuck up, and try turning into a human.  .


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 16, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Let's see here -- a subhuman who devotes the entirety of its postings to hating on Jews whines about free speech.
> 
> Typical Islamist filth.  Principles only work when the things want it to work and they don't when they don't.
> 
> Grow the fuck up, and try turning into a human.  .



I agree.  It is ridiculous.  As if JEWS are the problem here in today's world?    I just have to conclude that some people are WILLFULLY blind because they cannot possibly be that ignorant.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 16, 2015)

Actually, jews are the #1 problem in the world today.   .....


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I agree.  It is ridiculous.  As if JEWS are the problem here in today's world?    I just have to conclude that some people are WILLFULLY blind because they cannot possibly be that ignorant.



 The thing hasn't ever even met a Jew, either. It just knows it hates them.

 Hatred is the glue that binds, and the worthless things that give themselves in to Jew hatred do so because they have nothing positive to sustain their worthless existence,and so turn to the hatred for sustenance. The Islamic world being so woefully inadequate in its superstitiousness,  backwardness, and inflexibility, all the Jew hatred acts as a salve to assuage all these feelings that arise from the recognition that they are such underachievers.


----------



## Roadrunner (Jan 16, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Actually, jews are the #1 problem in the world today.   .....


Semites are the #1 problem in the world today.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 16, 2015)

The juden have been reviled for thousands of years for their odious behavior and vile actions.

Yet they want to blame everyone else instead of themselves.   .....


----------



## Roadrunner (Jan 16, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> The juden have been reviled for thousands of years for their odious behavior and vile actions.
> 
> Yet they want to blame everyone else instead of themselves.   .....


Same for raghead camel fuckers.

But there are more of them.


----------



## Indofred (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Indofred (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Indofred (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Indofred (Jan 16, 2015)

That's a cracker.


----------



## Indofred (Jan 16, 2015)

Sorry, I wasn't intending to post reality, but I cocked up there.


----------



## Indofred (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Indofred (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Indofred (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Indofred (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 16, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I agree.  It is ridiculous.  As if JEWS are the problem here in today's world?    I just have to conclude that some people are WILLFULLY blind because they cannot possibly be that ignorant.
> ...



Yeah, well lots of American liberals seem to sympathize with these terrorists too, which makes me ill.  How anyone can defend or excuse such violence?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 17, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Yeah, well lots of American liberals seem to sympathize with these terrorists too, which makes me ill. How anyone can defend or excuse such violence?



As opposed to the 2000 people, mostly women and children, who were killed in Bibi's bombing of the Gaza this summer.  Most of the Conservatives cheered wildly when that happened. 

YOu guys are all for this war on Islam, but you whine when the Muslims fight back?  Seriously?


----------



## Indofred (Jan 17, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> YOu guys are all for this war on Islam, but you whine when the Muslims fight back? Seriously?



That gets me.
A few obnoxious little twits get killed, and it's nasty Muslims - Jews murder 2,000 people - self defence.
Even when the machine gun children.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 17, 2015)

Indofred said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > YOu guys are all for this war on Islam, but you whine when the Muslims fight back? Seriously?
> ...



Poor muzzies      Do not worry,  Freddie----even your sluts with bombs on their stinking over trafficked asses end up in JANNAH-------they are all in jannah-----all it takes is a kashnikov and jewish baby-----blow its brains out and
the muzzie ends up in jannah in eternal ORGASM


----------



## Meathead (Jan 17, 2015)

Even here in the relatively remote Czech Republic. Je Suis Charlie signs are everywhere!


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 17, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Even here in the relatively remote Czech Republic. Je Suis Charlie signs are everywhere!



oh---Charlie?-----that guy muslims murdered and Freddie
decided to call an  "OBNOXIOUS TWIT"   as he celebrates the
Islamic murder spree in France.  ------in general muslims refer to
non muslims   as   KAFFIR KHALB-----that means something
like   LYING DOG


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 17, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Yeah, well lots of American liberals seem to sympathize with these terrorists too, which makes me ill.  How anyone can defend or excuse such violence?



Except for the fact they aren't liberal.

Take JoeB here -- extremely stupid and irrational, in a constant antisemitic and anti-American froth, and identifying with Murderous Nazis -- has he ever said anything that is actually liberal in political orientation?

The truth of the matter is that the left is filled with similarly worthless creatures living on the fringes of society who have never amounted to anything and never will. They are in a perpetual rage against the culture they blame for their own failings and so find common ground with Islamists. Have the stupid creatures ever attempted to understand Liberal ideology, though? Have they ever read John Stuart Mill or John Rawles? No, of course not since they are profoundly ignorant and prefer to stay that way.

These useful idiots are not liberal. They are simply a bunch of disgruntled malcontents acting out and who don't actually stand FOR anything at all. All they know is what they are against and what they are against is the western civilization they blame for their worthlessness.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 17, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, well lots of American liberals seem to sympathize with these terrorists too, which makes me ill. How anyone can defend or excuse such violence?
> ...



It's a well known FACT that the terrorists use women and children as human shields and propaganda.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 17, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Yes,the Zionists say that every time they slaughter women and children by bombing and shelling civilian areas.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 17, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Except for the fact they aren't liberal.
> 
> Take JoeB here -- extremely stupid and irrational, in a constant antisemitic and anti-American froth, and identifying with Murderous Nazis -- has he ever said anything that is actually liberal in political orientation?



I never said I was liberal    In fact, I'm a registered Republican.  Voted for every GOP presidential candidate except for Romney.   I'm just dismayed that the GOP has been hijacked by Christian crazies who think we need to support Israel so Jesus can come back.

I also don't mistake Israel's interests for America's like a lot of you do.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 17, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Except for the fact they aren't liberal.
> ...




Ah --- so you are more of Neo-Nazi than a leftist. It can be difficult to tell the difference these days.

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 17, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Joey's a pathological train wreck with a long history of mental problems.


----------



## Roadrunner (Jan 17, 2015)

One of two here I don't like to fuck with, because I might feel bad if next of kin posted that USMB drove him/her/it to suicide.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 17, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



No, that is what human rights organizations say.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 17, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Except for the fact they aren't liberal.
> ...



Like it or not, they are an important ally in the ME.  I'll bet you're one of those CTs who thinks that the "zionists" have taken over our government too?


----------



## Meathead (Jan 17, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Not so much, Mormons are the real conspirators according to Joey.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 17, 2015)

Meathead said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



He probably thinks all religions are in on a conspiracy, except Islam of course.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 17, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> He probably thinks all religions are in on a conspiracy, except Islam of course.



Well, you do know what Jesus said in Matthew 18:20  -- "Whenever two or three gather together.........

It's a conspiracy against the paranoid schizophrenics"


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 17, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > He probably thinks all religions are in on a conspiracy, except Islam of course.
> ...



  I'll take your word for it, I suppose.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 17, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Ah --- so you are more of Neo-Nazi than a leftist. It can be difficult to tell the difference these days.
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up.



NOt really, since I have no issues with race. 

My problem with the Zionists is that they've become no better than the Nazis.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 17, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Like it or not, they are an important ally in the ME. I'll bet you're one of those CTs who thinks that the "zionists" have taken over our government too?



What, you don't think they haven't?  Now whose being naive?  

Israel isn't an important ally, they are the cause of all the problems we have in a region we need to be avoiding like the plague.   

Actually, Israel doesn't do us bit of good, because countries that MIGHT want to work with us don't becuase we support them.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 17, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Like it or not, they are an important ally in the ME. I'll bet you're one of those CTs who thinks that the "zionists" have taken over our government too?
> ...



Such as which countries?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 17, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Egypt, Jordan, Saudi Arabia- most of the Gulf States, which would work with us more, but they have to deal with an angry street that hates the fact we support the Zionists.  

We lavish billions on Israel every year.  How much help has Israel been in the War in Iraq? The War in Afghanistan?  The first Gulf War?   Not really much.  OH, they pass along intelligence that generally can't be trusted, but that's about it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 17, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Oh whoopie!    I'd trust them about as far as I could throw them, which is not at all.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 17, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Oh whoopie!  I'd trust them about as far as I could throw them, which is not at all.



It's not a matter of trust.  It's a matter of common interest.  The Saudis, Jordanians, etc, have more to lose than we do if the Jihadists become the dominant political arm in the ME.   But they know damned well that anything seen as anything less than complete oppossition to Zionism is seen as treason. 

It's kind of like when you guys whine, "Where are all the moderate Muslims" and they answer back, "Why should we get involved?"


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 17, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Oh whoopie!  I'd trust them about as far as I could throw them, which is not at all.
> ...



Oh please.  Besides, they are already allies, so yeah.  Whatever.


----------



## 80zephyr (Jan 17, 2015)

Baruch Menachem said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Your point?
Mark


----------



## 80zephyr (Jan 17, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > 80zephyr said:
> ...



Lol. Of course she isn't that doesn't change reality.

Mark


----------



## ninja007 (Jan 20, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> I do find it amazing that all these Christian Conservatives who normally would have no use for a magazine like Charlie Hebdo or Frenchmen in general are suddenly all saying "Je Suis Charlie".
> 
> I can't get worked up about these guys because they went out of their way to insult 1.2 billion people, and then wondered why a few of them thought they'd be a good target.
> 
> It would be like if a bunch of radical feminists attacked Hustler magazine, would we see Christian Conservatives say "Je Suis Beaver Hunt"?



i guess you missed the part where they also "attacked" Judiasm and Christianity?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 20, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > I do find it amazing that all these Christian Conservatives who normally would have no use for a magazine like Charlie Hebdo or Frenchmen in general are suddenly all saying "Je Suis Charlie".
> ...



no, I just don't care.  

This magazine repeatedly insulted Muslims in the most obscene, racist and sexist ways, and they wondered why the got attacked.  

It's like fucking a hornet's nest and wondering why you got stung.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 20, 2015)




----------

